# Hp pavilion xt926 recovery cd's?



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay I just got a used HP pavilion xt926 from ebay for $53.00 w/shipping.
This machine was intednded for use with windows ME or WIndows 2k.
Where can I find/download a good set of recovery cds for this computer?
This computer will be for my elderly neighbors. It does not meet xp's requirements, but is good enough for the emails and pictures they plan to send to friends and family members. It doesn't matter if the recovey cd's are for ME or 2k, because either will be fine for my neighbors. I have already looked on ebay, they have none of the cds on there and I contacted HP and they no longer make the restore cds for this computer. Although, HP informed me that any pavilion pc that was shipped with any model of 9x or 2k restore cds will work for this pc. this computer doesn't meet linux requirements, and some friends of mine have already tried to set my elderly neighbors with a linux laptop, and the nieghbors can't figure out left from right on it. They have used my windows laptop before and can actually figure out the basic functions of it and how to get on the net. SO..what can I do here?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The recovery Cd's MUST be EXACTLY made for that H-P Machine. You cannot use Any other model year or OS Must be for the XT926 Good luck in finding that~!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Interesting they cant make head or tails of linux. I have an elderly friend. Doesnt like computers, only uses one minimumly. His win95 pentium one machine died. I found him a cheap pentium 2 machine about 400mhz . I installed both XP and Puppy Linux to see which he preferred. He preferred Puppy cause it was looked more like win95 and was much faster on his machine than XP. He just wanted it for email and light surfing. Wasnt going to install anything and boy I was happy as Puppy meant he wasnt calling me to get rid of some spyware or virus. This was some time ago and the version of Puppy is now quite old but just as stable and fast as when I installed it. He's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I know, I enjoy puppy Linux as well, and have tried to get them to use it many times. The only problem on this machine is ram, which keeps puppy from installing (64 megs). And I'm not investing money into something that is only going to be used for email. Maybe I have a windows NT cd laying around here some where.....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

As to your objective of installing windows, why so insistant on a restore disk, just find a copy of win98, winME, or win2k and install it. If the install disk doesnt have the drivers, then HP should have necessary drivers or www.driverguide.com


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

That's my problem..if memory serves me correctly, i tossed out all of my windows 9x cds and only have copies of xp and vista and linux now...i still think i have nt laying around here some where


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> I know, I enjoy puppy Linux as well, and have tried to get them to use it many times. The only problem on this machine is ram, which keeps puppy from installing (64 megs). And I'm not investing money into something that is only going to be used for email. Maybe I have a windows NT cd laying around here some where.....


Remove hardrive, install hardrive on another computer with 128mb ram or better, do a type 2 Puppy install (type 1 install wont work with this low amt ram) and create a 100mb to 200mb swap partition. Replace hardrive in original computer. Problem solved though you probably will have to rerun video and sound wizards unless Puppy decides to do it automatically. With type 2 install and a swap partition, Puppy works surprisingly well with as little as 32mb ram. Seamonkey wouldnt load or run adequately with 32mb ram (may work with 64mb though), you need to use Opera browser. For email Sylpheed is best on minimal machine.


Heck this is a 900mhz computer. Way you talked, I thought it was some ancient thing. You are in tall cotton. Says it comes with two memory slots and minimum 128mb ram though apparently somebody replaced the 128mb chip in your board with a 64mb chip. 128mb plenty to make Puppy happy. And can be expanded to 512mb. Uses regular old pc100 SDram. Should be trivial amount money to at least have 256mb or at least 128mb as a second 64mb chip should be nearly give away.

Even XP would run on this machine if you really want though you would need 256mb ram or better.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> You cannot use Any other OS!


BS! which of course stands for Beautiful Sunshine.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks HJ on the information on installing Linux with very little ram...  After about 4 hours of searching through boxes of computer stuff and cd cases, I found a good copy of
windows 2000 professional....It installed fine with all drivers. I downloaded updates (IE6 WMP 9 etc.) , downloaded picasa2 photo software, and installed Norton 2005 with updates on my dsl connection. I set my elderly neighbors up with an account on NetZero dial-up. I also showed them how to upload pictures from their digital camera and how to work outlook. They're good to go for now.  thanks for all of the information and tips!!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If its supporting win2k it will support linux.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

My neighbors are not Linux people... Linux won't install on 64 megs, unless I do what HJ said.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

win 2K will not run in 64megs either. Heck even for ME your ram starved.
A memory upgrade is pretty much a must if you plan on using the machine for anything.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

64megs is the minimum requirement for 2k. For IE,OE,Norton 05 ,and picasa2...64 megs will be plenty enough. Norton is the only one that stays one all the time. I have ran windows 2k on 32 megs with Norton before and I have never had a problem~!


----------

